# Sicherungskasten neumachen, was kostet das?



## Knogle (22. Mai 2016)

Gruesse euch
Bin aktuell bei einem meiner Verwandten, und die Elektroninstallation sollte imo auch mal ueberdacht werden nach vielen Stromschlaegen bei meinen Verwandten 
FI Schalter ist keiner verbaut, Sicherungen sehen meiner Meinung nach sehr exotisch aus

Bau ist aus 1967, und es sollte FI Schalter nachgeruestet werden, und sehr wahrscheinlich mal die Sicherungen alle ausgetauscht werden durch B- Automaten oder?

Was kostet sowas normalerweise, und kann man die Sicherungen drin lassen, oder lieber neue?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. Mai 2016)

Das müsste sich ein Elektriker vor Ort anschauen. Günstig wird das natürlich nicht


----------



## XE85 (22. Mai 2016)

Auf jeden Fall sollte man soetwas einen Fachmann machen lassen, einfach mal Kostenvoranschläge einholen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## Knogle (22. Mai 2016)

Meint ihr denn dass es noetig waere die Sicherungen auszuwechseln?


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Mai 2016)

Sobald der Elektriker den Kasten anpackt, muss die gesammte Elektronistallation auf einen aktuellen Stand gebracht werden. Bei dem Baujahr würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn der PE noch missbraucht wurde, da wird das mit den FI nämlich auch nichts.

Am besten mal den Freundlichen Elektriker nach einen Kostenvoranschlag anhauen.

Elektriker kostet Pro Stunde 45 € Netto, rechne mal mit mindestens 2 Tagen Umbau und Prüfen der Leitungen, ergibt also knapp 720 € Lohnkosten + Material ( nen Automat kostet 2,50€ im Einkauf, also nochmal ca 150-200 € an Material drauf )

sofern alle Leitungen in Ordnung sind und ein RCD/FI problemlos nachgerüstet werden kann, belaufen sich die Kosten also auf ca. 1000 € zzgl. Mwst.


----------



## -RedMoon- (22. Mai 2016)

In meinem früheren Leben war ich ja mal Elektroinstallateur und in meinem jetzigen Job plane ich manchmal auch Elektronstallation für EDV Räume und Rechenzentren. Ich bin also was Normen angeht auf dem Laufenden. Gut gemeinter Rat:
Finger weg davon und hol dir einen Elektriker. Ein FI/RCD funktioniert zudem nicht mit jeder Netzform (TNC, TNC-S....). Im Fehlerfall soll das Ding ja auch auslösen. Das muss gemessen werden und protokolliert werden. Also ruf dir einen Elektriker der was davon versteht. Hol dir zwei-drei Meinungen ein. Da draußen tummeln sich jede Menge Idioten, die meinen sie haben die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen.


----------



## Knogle (22. Mai 2016)

Gibts denn im Raum Koeln empfehlenswerte Elektriker?


----------



## 0madmexx0 (22. Mai 2016)

Wir haben im Zuge unserer Küchenrenovierung auch den Sicherungskasten erneuern lassen (war noch so einer mit Schmelzsicherungen) also wurde wirklich der komplette Kasten ausgetauscht.
Inkl neu eingezogener Leitungen für Küchenherd und ein paar Stemmarbeiten schlug der Elektriker mit ca 1600€ zu Buche.
Zwei Tage warens dafür bei uns beschäftigt.


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Mai 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Gibts denn im Raum Koeln empfehlenswerte Elektriker?


Ich würde einfach mal googeln, grössere Läden anschreiben, die haben meistens auch die erforderlichen Messgeräte direkt da. Kann dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen, komme aus dem msr bereich. Zwar gelernter elektriker, aber intern als technischer kaufmann und msr techniker eingesetzt.

Altbausanierungen von Elektro Klasen | Elektro Klasen

Familienbetrieb, so wie es scheint. Einfach mal anfragen. Kannst mir das angebot auch gerne mal schicken, kann es kurz gegenprüfen, ob die preise in ordnung sind.


----------



## T-Drive (22. Mai 2016)

1967 ?

Geh davon aus dass klassisch genullt ist, also der Schutzkontakt (Steckdose z.B.) auf Null gebrückt ist. Das heißt neue Kabel mit PE sonst ist nix mit FI. Wenn der korrekte Elektriker die Zuleitung zum Kasten sieht und die  6 mm² oder noch kleiner ist, ist Feierabend, selbst bei einem Umbau/Renovierung ist das nichtmehr zulässig, 15² ist angesagt. Also grad neuer Kasten ist nicht so einfach, die Automaten sind fraglos zu ersetzen, macht auch nicht den großen Brocken aus und ich würde sowieso FI LS einbauen, für jeden Raum separat, außer Küche, ein 4 poliger und die Automaten dahinter. Wenn du die Leitungen selber ziehen kannst, wirst du mit Montage,Material und Messprotokoll mit Glück unter 5K € bleiben.

Hab das grad hinter mir in etwas größerer Dimension


----------



## Knogle (22. Mai 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> 1967 ?
> 
> Geh davon aus dass klassisch genullt ist, also der Schutzkontakt (Steckdose z.B.) auf Null gebrückt ist. Das heißt neue Kabel mit PE sonst ist nix mit FI. Wenn der korrekte Elektriker die Zuleitung zum Kasten sieht und die  6 mm² oder noch kleiner ist, ist Feierabend, selbst bei einem Umbau/Renovierung ist das nichtmehr zulässig, 15² ist angesagt. Also grad neuer Kasten ist nicht so einfach, die Automaten sind fraglos zu ersetzen, macht auch nicht den großen Brocken aus und würde sowieso FI LS einbauen, für jeden Raum separat. Wenn du die Leitungen selber ziehen kannst, wirst du mit Montage,Material und Messprotokoll mit Glück unter 5K € bleiben.
> 
> Hab das grad hinter mir in etwas größerer Dimension



Die Ausssenstromkreise sinde fett und gehen bestimmt ueber eine Flaeche von 200qm und mehr
Garage, bestimmt 15 Lampen, viele viele Steckdosen, alles moegliche haengt da dran
Bestimmt viele 100 Meter Kabel allein fuer den Aussenbereich

Wenn klassisch genullt ist, dann muesste ich doch eigentlich zwischen PE und N-Leiter keine Spannung messen koennen oder, also an der Dosae? also keine Potentialdifferenz


----------



## T-Drive (22. Mai 2016)

Klassisch wird genullt wenn KEIN PE vorhanden ist.


----------



## Knogle (22. Mai 2016)

Also gelb/gruene Kabel sind da


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. Mai 2016)

Als Brücke zwischen den Sicherungen? 
Alu oder Cu Kabel? Und halt der Querschnitt. Wenn man sich das vor Ort angucken könnte, könnte man genaueres sagen, wenn es aber nur bei dem Kasten bleibt, und die Kabel sonst weitergenutzt werden können, würde ich auch sagen, dass das ganze ~1k € kosten wird.


----------



## LudwigX (22. Mai 2016)

Zwischen N und PE hast du keine Spannung (geringe Werte sind möglich,  wenn über den Neutralleiter gerade viel Strom fließt.   N und PE sind sowieso miteinander verbunden (auch wenn man keine klassische Nullung hat sind N und PE verbunden.  Nur eben irgendwo hinter dem Sicherungskasten.   

Natürlich kann man in einem TN-C Netz auch einen Fi Schalter verwenden.  Im Sicherungskasten muss aus dem TN-C natürlich TN-S werden. 

Wie teuer das ganze wird kann man anhand des Fotos nicht sagen.  Im besten Fall muss der Elektriker lediglich die Teile im Sicherungskasten ersetzen.  Dann werden die Kosten überschaubar.   
Wenn du Pech hast muss der Elektriker Leitungen ersetzen.  Dann wird es ziemlich teuer


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (24. Mai 2016)

Willst du es selber machen?


----------

